# FLW Cup - Dual Power Poles?



## fishingguy61 (Aug 9, 2012)

What are the dual vertical poles I see on the back of the FLW bass boats on either side of the outboard? On one boat they said Power Poles, on another I just saw a MinnKota designation. At first I thought they were the "transducers" for the Humminbird 360, but one of the boats was running Lowrance. I was driving in traffic so didn't get more than a glance.

Any ideas?


----------



## PASSBOY (Aug 9, 2012)

Exhaust pipe's for those awesome 250HP motors!


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 9, 2012)

fishingguy61 said:


> What are the dual vertical poles I see on the back of the FLW bass boats on either side of the outboard? On one boat they said Power Poles, on another I just saw a MinnKota designation. At first I thought they were the "transducers" for the Humminbird 360, but one of the boats was running Lowrance. I was driving in traffic so didn't get more than a glance.
> 
> Any ideas?


 they are poles that can extend to the bottom in shallow water to hole the boat still while fishing .


----------



## Coenen (Aug 9, 2012)

It's exactly what it looks like, I guess if one is good, two is better.

Only logical thing I can thing of is that putting down two poles would keep the boat from rotating around a single pole in high wind, rough water, or tight quarters.

EDIT: A Power-Pole is an anchoring system for shallow water.  The pole is usually connected to a remote control that the angler can activate from the front of the boat allowing him to keep himself in position relative to a piece of structure.  As far as I know there is only one brand, although I'm sure there are others.  The different decals are probably just that, another spot to plaster on the sponsors' name.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 9, 2012)

Minn Kota's anchoring system is call the Talon. Here are links to both products for you to check out.

http://www.power-pole.com/

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/products/shallow_water_anchor/talon.aspx


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 9, 2012)

PASSBOY said:


> Exhaust pipe's for those awesome 250HP motors!


----------



## germag (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm saving my pennies to put dual Power Poles on my boat. They are good in water up to 10 feet....but they cost a couple grand to install.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 9, 2012)

germag said:


> I'm saving my pennies to put dual Power Poles on my boat. They are good in water up to 10 feet....but they cost a couple grand to install.



i think u can buy them and have them installed for about $3200 Anglers Warehouse in Monroe Ga. Tell Jeremy i sent u.


----------



## germag (Aug 9, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> i think u can buy them and have them installed for about $3200 Anglers Warehouse in Monroe Ga. Tell Jeremy i sent u.



I'll check them out before I buy. Thanks! I want to just drag my boat in, pick it up in a couple of hours or in the morning and drive away with the power poles installed.....correctly.


----------



## Todd71673 (Aug 9, 2012)

I saw a guy on Sinclair use them at the dock instead if tying up, I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## germag (Aug 9, 2012)

Todd71673 said:


> I saw a guy on Sinclair use them at the dock instead if tying up, I thought that was pretty cool.



They hold you in place pretty doggone good. Better than an anchor.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 10, 2012)

Not much use for them on Lanier though. Not in 10 feet of water very often.


----------



## aragorn1 (Aug 10, 2012)

troyboy30 said:


> not much use for them on lanier though. Not in 10 feet of water very often.



x2!!!!


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 10, 2012)

Might be fun for flounder : )


----------



## bigfishheads (Aug 10, 2012)

KVD got them, so we got to have them!!


----------



## germag (Aug 10, 2012)

TroyBoy30 said:


> Not much use for them on Lanier though. Not in 10 feet of water very often.



I could use it in a lot of places on Allatoona where we usually park in 5 or 6 feet and fish or catfish and bream, but mostly in Louisiana fishing inshore for reds, speckled trout, and flounder. It's quick and stable....makes it easy to stop and fish, stop and fish, stop and fish....without messing around with ropes and chains and drifting around in the current and wind. The poles just come down and stick you right where you are.


----------



## MCBIG (Aug 10, 2012)

They also have fins to install on them to slow the drift when fishing deep water,instead of using a drift sock like those guys up north use .
mike


----------



## panfried0419 (Aug 10, 2012)

TroyBoy30 said:


> Not much use for them on Lanier though. Not in 10 feet of water very often.



Lots of use for them. Especially around War Hill, back of Wahoo and Two Mile, and in the grass around Belton and Lula Bridge. They are a life saver out there.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 10, 2012)

I know I could find uses for them. That's not what I meant. I'd use them a ton more on Clark's hill though, if I still lived here


----------



## Papa Bear (Aug 10, 2012)

They would look good on my jon boat!


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 10, 2012)

Papa Bear said:


> They would look good on my jon boat!



dont laugh,, i gotta buddy with one on his JB


----------



## sbroadwell (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got a "poor man's power pole" on my Riverhawk. A 3/4", eight foot long solid fiberglass pole. Made an attachment point on the front, and also have an old trolling motor mount on the back that I can run the pole through.
It works great. Do get a bit of spinning, but no more than with just one anchor out.


----------



## fishingga (Aug 10, 2012)

I bet the idea came from flats guides using the pointed end of push poles as "power poles".  Just shove it in the sand and tie a rope to it.  With a ripping current boat stays in the same direction.  With two it really holds with no sway.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 11, 2012)

They would be great on a nice Jon boat.


----------



## striper sniper (Aug 11, 2012)

I put them on my trailer in case I have a flat lol.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Of course on a Jon boat those fiberglass poles that side in a bracket would work good.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Aug 11, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> I've got a "poor man's power pole" on my Riverhawk. A 3/4", eight foot long solid fiberglass pole. Made an attachment point on the front, and also have an old trolling motor mount on the back that I can run the pole through.
> It works great. Do get a bit of spinning, but no more than with just one anchor out.



True American ingenuity! I saw the Power Pole booth at the FLW and saw them up close. Looks like a great thing to have for someone with deep pockets.


----------



## fburris (Aug 13, 2012)

It is a coangler preventer. I think someone invented it to keep coanglers from catching the pros bass. I fish from the front of the boat, but it sure looks like it would be hard as crap on a coangler in the back. Clark Wendlant cracked me up on a show I was watching, he said, "let me drop my power pole" and he reached down and lowered an anchor while he was getting ready to fish a bed. It is an expensive anchoring system, and a way to keep a guy in the back from catching fish....


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 14, 2012)

if the light pole is not an issue for the co angler a power pole won't be.  you can also put them part way down if it is


----------



## buck1965 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have fished out of several boats with them and never found it an issue. They don't sit much higher( 8ft model) than the motor plus they are mounted between the jackplate and the motor not jackplate and transom so they sit futher back, on the boats I fished on.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 14, 2012)

fburris said:


> It is a coangler preventer. I think someone invented it to keep coanglers from catching the pros bass. I fish from the front of the boat, but it sure looks like it would be hard as crap on a coangler in the back. Clark Wendlant cracked me up on a show I was watching, he said, "let me drop my power pole" and he reached down and lowered an anchor while he was getting ready to fish a bed. It is an expensive anchoring system, and a way to keep a guy in the back from catching fish....


 I tend to agree with this!


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 14, 2012)

I also agree , I have 2 on my boat and most co anglers fish on the sides not the rear.


----------

